# Creating a proper project proposal



## simplekym

Okay, this may sound silly but how does one write a proper project proposal? I'm new to all of this. Evolving my photography into more than hobby. 

*I'm at a loss*. 

I was contacted by a company in Florida who is in need of a specific photos for an ad campaign. They would like me to have a business proposal by the end of this week. I know that I need to propose how long the project will take and how much I will charge. . . . . . . but I know there should be more to it. 
 I would truly appreciate any thoughts and comments! 
Help me out of this frustration. :blushing:


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum.

In the short term, I don't have much advice....in the long term, a business writing class would certainly be a benefit.



> I know that I need to propose how long the project will take and how much I will charge but I know there should be more to it


Does there really need to be more to it?  Maybe simple is good.


----------



## simplekym

see i was thinking simple too. but guru.com suggested i write a page letter. their example was ridiculous.

the big thing i need to figure out it how to market myself without being too artsy. hard to do - yes. since i'm a right brained photographer.

i need to be upfront with business part of the proposal and balance the marketing part.


----------



## joethedestroyer

Believe me, I'm in advertising and simple is always better.  What they are wanting to see is exactly what little you said.  9 times out of 10 in the advertising world, confidence and genuine enthusiasm carry the day.  

I'm right-brained as well, and a lot of the people I went to school with and now work with are the same way.  I knew one guy that could do some of the most amazing work you've ever seen, but was hung up on how creative he was...  needless to say, people like him have a hard time getting ahead in the creative industries because they remove themselves so far from everything that people can't relate.  

KISS.  Free advice is worth it's price.


----------



## Aggressor

You have the basics down...  You need a timeline, perhaps a tentative schedule, describe what resources you need (people/equipment/materials) on both sides (yours and your client's), and how long you need them for, and most importantly, your price.  Some places would want to know your vision, approach, and rationale for your approach.

The point is, though, it needs to be clean and easy to understand.  Also, keep in mind that you will likely be pitching to business people so make sure you understand your value proposition and demonstrate benefits vs. cost.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I'd probably go with something like:
Summary of client requirements (demonstrate you understand their needs)
A Statement of Work (what are you going to do for them)
A schedule of deliverable items (an itemised list of what gets delivered to them)
Any customer dependencies (what do they have to do to make this work)
Timeline (what activities that will happen and when)
Pricing schedule
Terms & Conditions
Company synopsis (as an annex if you feel it's important)
Does that help?


----------



## simplekym

thanks everyone - wonderful advice.
i'm off to write my proposal!!

wish me luck.


----------



## Savannahlynn

I am dying to see how the proposal went


----------



## Big Mike

09-09-*2008* 08:45 AM


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Savannahlynn said:


> I am dying to see how the proposal went


I am dying to see your spam?


----------



## KmH

Savannahlynn said:


> I am dying to see how the proposal went


From the OP's profile we can see they were last active here on the forums:



> 09-16-*2008* 03:19 PM


 
indicating you will be waiting a long, long, time for any further info from the OP.


----------

